# XD40 range report



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Just picked up a XD40 subcompact and here are the resluts
The first target is from 35 feet with a 12 rds mag. The hits in the black are caused by three rds each. I shot it very quick.








This next target is from 75 feet. Not bad for a sub compact.









I then went to Home Depot and pick this up for a range bag
I have a bad back so this is perfect. It only cost 30 buck and will hold six or more pistols and ammo. Great idea Bob, my back thanks you too.


----------



## chromedome1954 (May 8, 2006)

Doggy

nice shooting....good gun...good shooter!


----------

